# Leasing a Horse



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

I am considering leasing out my quarter horse and I'm looking for advice.

For those of you who may have leased out your own horse, I'm curious what kind of experiences you have had. What kinds of things should I consider in my contract? Any tips on choosing a lessee? Anything at all you think I should know/consider?

For those of you who have leased a horse from someone else, what do you look for in a lease? What lease terms are considered reasonable? What do you consider to be a reasonable lease fee?

All information is welcome.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

What type of lease are you thinking about (broodmare or show horse, for example)?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've done a number of breeding leases (no show horse leases) and the terms change depending on what the owner of the horse wants from the lease.

Generally speaking, you need to spell out ALL of the terms of the lease, particularly as far as vet expenses go in the event of illness/injury.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I leased a riding horse as a kid, but it was at a riding stable where I was friends with the daughter of the barn owner. We paid for the horse's board - $125 a month. My parents ended up buying the horse after a year. (They leased for a year just to make sure I would stick with it).

My friend recently leased out one of his horses. The lady left gates open and was one heck of a yahoo. She was to pay $100 a month, but my friend gave her money back and told her to get the heck off his property after the horses got out for the second time.

It can go good and it can go bad. I think it is best to know the person you are leasing the animal to. I wouldn't leave them unsupervised until I knew I trusted them.

There was a big to-do on BHW a few months ago when someone leased out a roping horse and couldn't find it. The guy who leased the horse ended up taking it to Montana and refused to contact the horse's owner. Through the BHW network the horse was found, but only because the leasee was actively rodeoing with the leased horse. ETA: The guy actually branded the horse with his own brand, fortunately the owner had good records and the horse had other brands.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

For the uninitiated, BHW is Barrel Horse World, another forum.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Personally, I would only lease a horse on my property unless I knew the person and really trusted them. Most of the leases I've seen are free leases. The person leasing the horse doesn't pay any monthly fee but does pay any boarding. Depending upon the lease, they either share the vet bills or the owner pays them. Sometimes the person leasing pays vet bills.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

My thought was more of a partial lease. I pay $30 a month to board the horse where he is now. I talked to the property owner and she is agreeable to the idea, provided the lessee will sign a "hold harmless" agreement for her, separate from anything they sign for me.

Here is the ad I plan to use:


> I have a 12 year old quarter horse gelding. He is trained in both English and Western riding and is a wonderful trail horse. I am offering him for lease because he needs to be ridden more than what I currently have time for, but I do not want to sell him.
> 
> He will remain where he is now and I will provide all of his feed. I will offer free riding lessons if that interests you. Also, if showing him interests you, we can discuss those details as well. You will be permitted to ride him any time you want, provided he does not leave the property without my written permission. I will provide all tack and grooming supplies, provided your schedule and mine can be coordinated. Otherwise, you will have to provide your own tack and grooming supplies.
> 
> ...


I plan to interview all potential lessees - let them meet the horse, scope out what they know and don't know, and hopefully get a feel for their level of competence. My contract would be much more detailed than the ad here and spell out exactly what is to be expected.

I've never leased a horse from anyone before, and don't know anyone else who has - from either end of the deal, so I'm basically throwing ideas out to see what you more experienced folks think.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

You must mean....$300/month? 

Search the web for lease agreements just because you'll want some of the legal jargon included -- e.g. how much time do they have to cancel the lease; is there any option for lease termination if your horse becomes lame? I'd definitely set limits on what the horse can be used for, just for your own protection (e.g. no jumping higher than xxx, or jumping only when a trainer is in the ring). 

I'd definitely ask for references and I'd check them. If possible a trainer, vet, farrier, etc. Someone who has actually seen them ride! I'd also make them ride the horse before you agree, even if they claim to be competent. They don't have to be a pro, but you need to know what they can/cannot do. 

Are there other boarders? That can be helpful to you to keep an eye on your horse when you are not there.

Good luck. The barn where I take lessons has a lot of 1/2 leased lesson horses and it works very well for the trainer and the lessees. They get a chance to really get to know a particular horse, show it if they choose, love on it.....and the trainer knows the horse is getting worked regularly by one person (not just lesson students) so it helps keep them sharp.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

Once I started buying my horses I could NEVER lease them out to anyone. My horse and no one touches it...LOL----just me, can't do it.

BUT I did lease a horse way back when younger. It was to pay the board and a small fee like $25 over that board cost. I was to provide vet care if something "I did" to the horse occurred.

On horse forums there are copies of lease agreements. Be sure you sign something and not just a handshake. Those never work out..LOL

I ended up leasing a horse a bit over my level. It was fun and not fun at the same time. Be sure that rider can match your horse! Plus the stable "watched" me alot which I understood but sure didn't like it. But it truly got me fully into horse ownership so I think the leasing was a good experience on my part.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

offthegrid said:


> You must mean....$300/month?
> 
> Search the web for lease agreements just because you'll want some of the legal jargon included -- e.g. how much time do they have to cancel the lease; is there any option for lease termination if your horse becomes lame? I'd definitely set limits on what the horse can be used for, just for your own protection (e.g. no jumping higher than xxx, or jumping only when a trainer is in the ring).
> 
> ...


No, I mean $30 (thirty). LOL 

I do plan to make them ride first...I want to know that they're competent to handle him. He isn't difficult to ride, but he does like to test you at the beginning of a ride to see if you're serious. 

There aren't any other boarders but the property owner is home most of the time. She has a horse of her own in the same pasture, so she keeps a pretty close eye on things, and helps me feed if I can't get there for some reason (like right now - transmission went out on my car and I have no transportation at the moment). 

I will still ride him too when I can (and the lease agreement will state that I am allowed to), so I will know if he's being handled properly when I'm not there.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Usually, unless it's a super-duper show or school horse, the lease is free except the leasee pays the board/vet/farrier costs (or half the costs if it's a half lease). You still retain the right to end the lease if you feel it is not working out.


----------



## briddygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

First off....have a contract between you and the person leasing your horse. Agree on the frequency of riding....half lease (usually 1-3 days of riding per week) or full lease (no limit to days). Then charge a price that you think is reasonable .... I know a lot of people charge for a half lease approx. 1/2 of what their board fee is...for example, $300 per month for a 2 day a week riding. I, as the owner, pay for vets, feed, farrier, etc. -- this is for an on site lease. If I were to let a leasor take my horse to board at another location, first off it would need to be approved by me; and they would also be responsible for all the upkeep, etc. -- if you have an expensive horse you could also require of them to have insurance on the horse, as well.....this would cover vet if a major illness occurred. I don't know if I'd be comfortable having my horse away from my sight.....no one ever takes the same level of care that you would....and I've heard some horror stories. Another thing is to make sure the leasor can ride properly......you don't want someone who is not skilled to get on your horse and yank or undo what you have trained it to do or not do.......other than that, I've leased my horse out on occassion to help with monthly expenses ...and if you find the right fit, it really works out well.....I'd do a temporary lease first off to make sure it's a good fit for both parties.......you can find leasing contract on the internet....read them over and adjust to your personal needs.


----------



## briddygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Where in the world do you only pay $30 per month to board????? Where I from (Northern VA -- Middleburg area, uppity horse world) one can pay anywhere from $500 up to $1200 per month and even more......I used to pay $650 per month and I have 2 horses....so that's a whopping $1300....I've since rented my own barn and do boarding.....so I do all the work and get $$ from others to pay for grain, shavings, hay.....a lot of work, but at least I can afford to keep my horses....oh, and we do show hunters another mega expense!


----------



## briddygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Where in the world do you only pay $30 per month to board????? Where I from (Northern VA -- Middleburg area, uppity horse world) one can pay anywhere from $500 up to $1200 per month and even more......I used to pay $650 per month and I have 2 horses....so that's a whopping $1300....I've since rented my own barn and do boarding.....so I do all the work and get $$ from others to pay for grain, shavings, hay.....a lot of work, but at least I can afford to keep my horses....oh, and we do show hunters another mega expense!


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

It's a long story really....I started out in the pasture of a friend of my dad's and when the guy offered to let me put my yearling there for $30 a month I nearly swallowed my teeth (and I don't even have dentures!). Later on though, a friend of mine sold me the quarter horse I have and it got to the point where my 2 plus the friend's 3 were just too many for the pasture. He asked me to move one of them and said he knew someone nearby that might let me keep one of them there. Well, I really didn't want them separated, so I put an ad on craigslist asking for pasture board at the same price I was currently paying, and this very nice lady responded and said she was willing....so there you go. That's my story. LOL 

My horses are only pasture boarded and I provide my own feed. The property owner is really only responsible for providing a safe fence, clean water, and eyes to see that they are okay when I'm not there. Even at that, I know my $30 a month (that's per horse actually..and I have two so I really pay $60 a month total) is a steal. Normal cost for full board around here starts at $325 per horse and goes up from there....although I do know of one place where they only charge $150 for full board. I would love to have my boys there, but I can't afford it right now....Pasture board tends to start at $50 a month per horse and go up from there.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

rabbitpatch said:


> No, I mean $30 (thirty). LOL


How in the heck does the barn owner make any money if you pay only $30/month? I don't see how that'd even pay insurance costs from a boarder. I assume you pay for your feed and have to do all horse care.

I am shocked that you don't have to pay at least $100/month.

Instead of leasing your horse have you thought of just letting somebody ride so many times a week? A friend of mine has someone ride her horse about three times a week and show her horse. She pays for about half my friend's board, which is between $400 and $500/month.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Joshie said:


> How in the heck does the barn owner make any money if you pay only $30/month? I don't see how that'd even pay insurance costs from a boarder. I assume you pay for your feed and have to do all horse care.
> 
> I am shocked that you don't have to pay at least $100/month.
> 
> Instead of leasing your horse have you thought of just letting somebody ride so many times a week? A friend of mine has someone ride her horse about three times a week and show her horse. She pays for about half my friend's board, which is between $400 and $500/month.


Insurance isn't required for boarders in this state. The property owner has homeowners insurance that protects her if I were to be injured because of her neglect. State law protects her if I am injured by the horse. I also signed a release that says I won't hold her responsible if my horse does something stupid and injures himself. And yes, I do pay for all feed and do my own horse care. She makes money because my being there doesn't cost her anything (she has her own horse, so the fencing, water, etc. would have to be maintained even if mine weren't there).

As for allowing someone to ride rather than leasing...
This is the only way I can keep from having to sell him right now. I have only one vehicle, and the transmission quit on it Monday. It already needed some front-end work done to it and I was trying to save the money for that, but now with the transmission too, I can't afford to get it fixed. I also can't afford a car payment until my Husband finds work. The money I make pays the bills and pays for my horses, but it won't pay to replace my vehicle. I either have to sell a horse or lease this one out to come up with some extra cash.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

rabbitpatch said:


> Insurance isn't required for boarders in this state. The property owner has homeowners insurance that protects her if I were to be injured because of her neglect. State law protects her if I am injured by the horse. I also signed a release that says I won't hold her responsible if my horse does something stupid and injures himself. And yes, I do pay for all feed and do my own horse care. She makes money because my being there doesn't cost her anything (she has her own horse, so the fencing, water, etc. would have to be maintained even if mine weren't there).
> 
> As for allowing someone to ride rather than leasing...
> This is the only way I can keep from having to sell him right now. I have only one vehicle, and the transmission quit on it Monday. It already needed some front-end work done to it and I was trying to save the money for that, but now with the transmission too, I can't afford to get it fixed. I also can't afford a car payment until my Husband finds work. The money I make pays the bills and pays for my horses, but it won't pay to replace my vehicle. I either have to sell a horse or lease this one out to come up with some extra cash.


"Letting someone ride" only works if you just happened to be friends with that other person and it's fun for you both. I would never just allow someone I don't know to "ride" my horse [on my/barn property] without a contractual agreement. Money doesn't necessarily have to change hands but there would definitely have to be rules and agreements in place. 

Personally, you might be better off allowing an "off-farm" lease; possibly a free-lease. One of the things I see in my area is that the people who are looking to lease a horse already have a riding identity....they already ride or take lessons at a barn, or have friends they want to ride or show with. They usually aren't looking to go ride by themselves somewhere.

As for your barn's insurance, while I realize it's not the topic here, it's still probably inadequate, no matter what your state laws *say* they cover. If a horse gets off the farm and causes a fatal car accident homeowner's insurance is unlikely to cover any of it, and especially not a horse that is owned by someone other than the homeowner. The release you signed probably won't do anything either; it's not YOU who will sue the barn owner, but your insurance company. Not trying to be a wet blanket, but were shocked when we bought our farm how little "homeowner's" insurance covers on a farm.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

rabbitpatch said:


> Insurance isn't required for boarders in this state. The property owner has homeowners insurance that protects her if I were to be injured because of her neglect. State law protects her if I am injured by the horse. I also signed a release that says I won't hold her responsible if my horse does something stupid and injures himself. And yes, I do pay for all feed and do my own horse care.


I'd say your barn owner is taking a huge risk. Homeowners' insurance would not protect her in this instance. We asked our insurance guy about boarding horses here and he said that required additional, very expensive insurance. 

Whether or not you signed a release you can still sue your barn owner. 

Do you feed your horse daily? Clean up after it? If not, you have an amazingly nice barn owner. No way in the world would I do that for only $30 per month.

I totally get where you're in a no win situation. My friend has a contract with someone who rides her horse an agreed upon number of times per week. This pays about half her board. Her board is reduced from the normal cost because she helps at the barn quite a lot.

I hope you can figure out a way to keep your horse.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you guys missed the part where I said it's PASTURE board...I also said I feed my horses myself. 

As for the insurance/state law/etc. The fact is, if my horse gets out and is hit by a car, it's the driver's fault. Livestock is protected in this state the same way any other personal property is protected. I've seen it happen where a loose horse or cow was hit by a car, totaled the car, and the car's driver was still found to be at fault. The only exception is if the fencing is found to be inadequate.

And yes, the state law here is adequate to protect the property owner if I get injured by or because of my horse. The only insurance necessary is liability insurance, to protect in case of the property owner's neglect. I know in many states, the laws don't hold up, but in this one they do. I have personal experience and know others who do as well. The riding club I am a member of had this very same discussion just a few months ago when discussing our insurance, and more than one lawyer told us that the state law is adequate and liability insurance is all that is necessary.

All that aside, since it's not the topic at hand anyway.....
The issue here is not whether I can afford to pay my horses expenses. They are both extremely easy keepers. They get grain only as a treat because they both get fat on air itself. Their hay was bought and paid for a long time ago. Free leasing one of them would not solve the problem at hand because I will still have no cash...well I guess I would have an extra $30 a month, but that won't solve my transportation issue.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

rabbitpatch said:


> All that aside, since it's not the topic at hand anyway.....
> The issue here is not whether I can afford to pay my horses expenses. They are both extremely easy keepers. They get grain only as a treat because they both get fat on air itself. Their hay was bought and paid for a long time ago. Free leasing one of them would not solve the problem at hand because I will still have no cash...well I guess I would have an extra $30 a month, but that won't solve my transportation issue.


Unfortunately there really aren't a lot of easy ways to make money with horses; most of the time the idea of a lease is to cover the owner's expenses or get show mileage on a horse that they can't show themselves, etc. The lease fee is based on how talented the horse is, and therefore how expensive it would be to buy. A lot of people lease show ponies and children's hunters rather than buying them because it's tough to pay $15-30K+ for a show pony/horse your kid will grow out of in a year.

You still might be better off with an off-farm lease, even if you charge a lease fee. I wouldn't think there are a ton of people looking to lease a horse without an arena (which I assume there isn't, but maybe there is?) or other people to ride with if they are interested in trail riding. But you never know...run an ad and see what comes up.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

There actually is a good place to ride. It's an outdoor round pen rather than an arena, but it is the perfect size for schooling...which is mainly what I'm trying to offer. With more practice, my gelding would be an excellent show horse - at least for the type of shows we have around here. Maybe not a top notch, compete at national shows quality horse, but he has won several ribbons in the smaller, more local shows here.

That's the main reason I'm offering the free riding lessons. I wouldn't want a small child on him but he would be great for a teenager or adult that is either learning to ride or has a little experience and wants to get their feet wet in showing. The round pen is there for schooling, and there are multiple venues nearby that he could be trailered to for shows.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

You'd probably do better just using him for lessons and charging per lesson. That way you could totally control who was riding him and what they were doing with him. Since he has experience at local shows, you could even introduce a new rider to what showing is all about. Even at $25 a pop, giving 2 lessons a week would net you $200/ month. That would cover all of your horse expenses, plus get the horse more exercise than he's getting now. Win-win


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

How long have you been giving lessons? What awards have you won, titles, or events? 

Those are the questions I would ask if I were seeking lessons, even free lessons. 

Not to burst your bubble or anything, but there is a cost even with free lessons - gas to get there and back, cost of the leased horse, time, etc.

I would just lease the horse out and draw up a contract that states the conditions. Most people who lease and pay for a lease, want to ride with other people or already are in a lesson program at a barn.

I have two horses leased out now - both are in great programs and I get periodic pictures and updates on both of them. I don't charge anything for the leases - but the lessee takes care of them - shoes, feed/hay/lessons, turnouts, blankets if needed, etc. 

One of my mares is here: http://www.palmettobluffresort.com/activities/equestrian/

and is doing well in their hunter/jumper program. My other horse, an OTTB is at a private home doing foxhunting and dressage.

It's all in how you draw up the lease and what your expectations are and how well you vet the people who are interested in leasing. I will say that right now is a hard time to lease even a show horse - the economy is so bad that people can get a horse for free (I have four right now that came here free and all ride, have been shown, and have great manners/no health problems and are used daily) that people don't really care to lease. 

Good luck - StarJJ might be interested, she got took on a horse deal and has been looking..I am seriously thinking about dropping one of my good horses off on my way up to Ohio..lol..

I think she'd be great with a horse as bad as she wants one!

Sidepasser


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

farmergirl said:


> You'd probably do better just using him for lessons and charging per lesson. That way you could totally control who was riding him and what they were doing with him. Since he has experience at local shows, you could even introduce a new rider to what showing is all about. Even at $25 a pop, giving 2 lessons a week would net you $200/ month. That would cover all of your horse expenses, plus get the horse more exercise than he's getting now. Win-win


I actually had that very thought on my way home this evening. He would make a great lesson horse, and great for a new rider to learn to show.



sidepasser said:


> How long have you been giving lessons? What awards have you won, titles, or events?
> 
> Those are the questions I would ask if I were seeking lessons, even free lessons.


Lets see....I've been riding and showing for over 23 years. I have more ribbons and trophies than I can count - including a High Points trophy that I won recently. I have been giving lessons and advice to friends for several years now, just never for a fee.

I have the experience, the horse, the space, and the patience...the trouble would be finding the clients. This time of year, the chances are pretty much nill, but maybe this spring it might be possible.


----------

